# Nissan Leaf Current Sensor



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

Hey folks,

Does anyone know what current sensor this might be? Its from a Nissan Leaf contactor box, and the plug has three wires. Thanks!









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

It's not a current sensor. It's almost certainly a contactor.

https://na.industrial.panasonic.com...panasonic_aev_ev_new_product_introduction.pdf

It's probably a special part for Nissan. There is some speculation as to it's specs here


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

I have attached a picture of a contactor from the unit and another angle of the sensor. The busbar is going through the sensor. I have no question that this is a current sensor, I was just hoping to ID it so that I could reuse it.


doobedoobedo said:


> It's not a current sensor. It's almost certainly a contactor.
> 
> https://na.industrial.panasonic.com...panasonic_aev_ev_new_product_introduction.pdf
> 
> It's probably a special part for Nissan. There is some speculation as to it's specs here












Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## evcar (Dec 14, 2018)

The current sensor is made by Nippon Ceramic, but might be a custom model for Nissan. 

Maybe the data sheets for their other standard sensors can help: 
http://www.nicera.co.jp/pro/is/is-03e.html


----------



## jbman (Oct 26, 2017)

evcar said:


> The current sensor is made by Nippon Ceramic, but might be a custom model for Nissan.
> 
> Maybe the data sheets for their other standard sensors can help:
> http://www.nicera.co.jp/pro/is/is-03e.html


Hm, alright. Thanks! I have another that I will probably just use, then.


----------



## doobedoobedo (May 28, 2017)

You should be able to find out fairly easily all those linked are linear, so supply power and measure the output voltage with no current to get the offset, then pass a variety of known currents through to get the slope. All the known currents should plot on a straight line if it's anything like the rest of the range.


----------



## DaveEV (7 mo ago)

I don't mean to revive discussion, but this thread almost has the answer I'm looking for. I followed the link to Nippon Ceramics and am pretty sure it is the part number NCEV***V2S5. The data sheet has a similar looking sensor so I think the wildcards might affect the actual housing but not the internals. The wiring is listed as: 

N.C. (No connection? It's blank and not otherwise described
VCC (+5V) (on mine it is green with brown stripe)
GND (on mine it is blue with white stripe)
Output (on mine is yellow with black stripe)
I'm not sure it will work with my Thunderstruck MCU or how it compares to their compatible sensors. I may wire up VCC, GND, and connect the Nissan output to B2 on MCU, similar to the LEM HTFS Hall sensor and try to put a known current through.


----------

